# A visit ta my food supplier!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, been savin my coffee money an took a quick trip ta my food supplier.

Bought the last cans a diced tomatoes that I really like, he ain't sure if he's gettin anymore a that brand so I bought him out.

Got bout 15 20 oz bags a egg noodles dirt cheap, them goin in mylar an then inta storage.

Several 20 oz bags a long grain white rice, real cheap, same thing fer them as the noodles.

An he had some small 7 led aluminum lights what take triple A batteries. He had one there an they be a perty nice light fer the bob's an first aid kits, specially at a buck apiece!

Picked up some goodies ta send over ta the boy to, he likes his care packages!

I don't know how this guy does it, he sells stuff real resonable an folks er catchin on, he was real busy taday. Stuff ain't outa date er damaged either.

All in all not a bad days hall!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

maybe he goes to warehouse auctions? most have them every 1-6 months depending on their inventory type and owner/supplier


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Could be, just hope he keeps doin what he be doin!


----------

